# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  أسماء الخيل و أصواتها

## دموع الغصون

أسماء أصوات الخيل 


أطلق العرب على أصوات الخيل عدداً من الأسماء .. مستمدة من طبيعة الصوت .. فهي وصف له قوة وشدة .. نشاطاً ومرحاً .. حنقاً وغضباً وما إلى ذلك .. مما يؤدي إلى تمثيل الصّوت في الاسم والإحساس به.. فمن هذه الأسماء:

الشّخير: إذا خرج الصوت من فم الفرس..

النخير: إذا خرج الصوت من المنخرين..

الكرير: إذا خرج الصوت من الصّدر .. وينقسم الكرير ثلاثة أقسام: أجش .. وصَلْصَال .. ومُجَلْجِل.. 

الصّهيل: وهو صوت الفرس في أكثر أحواله .. خاصة إذا نَشِطَ..

الجَلْجَلة: أحسن أنواع الصهيل .. وتخرج صافية مُسْتَدقَة.. 

الحَمْحَمْةُ: وهي صوت الفرس إذا طلب العلف .. أو رأى صاحبه فاستأنس به..

الضَبْحُ: وهو صوت نَفَسُ الفرس إذا عدا .. وقد ذكرها القرآن الكريم .. وهو ليس بصهيل ولا حمحمة ..

النَثِيرُ: صوت الفرس إذا عَطَسَ..

البَقْبَقْةُ: الصوت الذي يخرج من جوف الفرس.. 

القبع: صوت يردده الفرس من منخره إلى حلقه .. إذا نفر من شيء أو كرهه..

الجشّة: صوت غليظ كصوت الرعد..


أسماء الخيل في السباق







كانت العرب قديماً تُرْسِل خيل السباق مجموعات .. تتكون كل مجموعة من عشرة خيول.. ويسمى مكان السباق المِضْمَار .. وكانوا يضعون عند آخر نقطة منه الجائزة على رؤوس قصب الرّماح .. ومن هنا جاء قولهَم: "حاز فلان قصب السبق" .. فمن وصل الجائزة أولاً أخذها..

وكانوا يرتبون الخيل في السِّباق .. حسب وصولها إلى نهاية المِضْمَار .. على النحو التالي:

السّابق أو المبرِّز أو المُجَلِّي .. أولها وصولاً .. ويمسحون على وجهه .. ويقال إنه سمي "المُجَلِّي" لأنه جلّى عن صاحبه ما كان فيه من الكرب والشدة.. 

"المُصَلِّي" .. الثاني وصولاً .. لوضع جحفلته (شفته) على مؤخرة الفرس السّابق.. 

"المُعَفّى" و"المُسَلِّي" .. الثالث وصولاً .. لأنه سلَّى عن صاحبه بعض همه بالسبق حيث جاء ثالثاً.. 

"التالي" .. الرابع وصولاً .. لأنه يلي المُسَلّي..

"المُرْتَاح" .. الخامس وصولاً .. لأن راحة اليد فيها خمس أصابع..

"العاطف" .. السّادس وصولاً .. فكأنّ هذا الفرس عطف الأواخر على الأوائل .. أي ثنَّاها .. 

"البارع"والحظي" .. السّابع وصولاً .. لأنه قد نال حظّاً..

"المؤمّل" .. الثامن وصولاً .. لأنه يُؤَمّل وإن كان خائباً.. 

"اللطيم" .. التّاسع وصولاً .. لأنه لو أراد أن يدخل الحُجْرة .. التي هي نهاية السّباق .. لُطِم وجهه دونها ومُنع من دخولها .. أو لأنهم كانوا يَلْطمون صاحبه..

"السُّكيت" .. آخر الخيول وصولاً .. وسُمي كذلك لأن صاحبه تعلوه ذلة وحزن ويسكت من الغم .. وكانوا يجعلون في عنق الحصان العاشر حبلاً ويحملون عليه قرداً .. ويدفعون للقرد سوطاً فيركضه القرد .. ويُعيرّ بذلك صاحبه..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
**الخيل عند البدو .. صفاتها وطرق بيعها وأنسابها وأشهر خيول الأردن 



*
*علي الواكد العدوان - ارتبطت الخيول العربية بالاصالة منذ القدم فقبل الاسلام ارتبطت العرب بالخيل واول من ركب الخيل من العرب سيدنا اسماعيل بن ابراهيم خليل الله وهجنت من الشعوب الآرية والحثيين, واول الخيل عند العرب فرس سمية (زاد الراكب) وكانت عند قبيلة (الأزد) في ضواحي اليمن. 
وكانت الخيل مصدر رزق للعرب فاهتموا بها ومن اشهر خيل العرب فرس الحارث بن عباد المسماة (النعامة) وفرس الزير سالم المهلهل وحصانه المعروف المسمى (المشهر) ومن اشهر الخيول عند العرب (داحس والغبراء) وهي أسماء لخيلهم فاتصلت معهم اتصالا وثيقا.
وتوثقت العلاقة عندما ذكرت ايام الاسلام في القرآن الكريم وتم الثناء عليها وذكر الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث النبوي الشريف:
الخيل معقودٌ في نواصيها الخير الى يوم القيامة والمنفق عليها كباسط يده للصدقة اهلها معانون عليها) وكما قال الرسول الكريم فزادت العلاقة ما بين العرب والخيل واوصى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بان ينقّّي صاحب الخيل الشعير لها وقال العرب شعرا كثيرا في الخيل ومن الابيات 
اعزوا الخيل واصطبروا عليها.
فان العز فيها والجمالا.
أسماء الخيل وصفاتها
ومن اسماء خيل الرسول الكريم المرتجز ولزاز ولحاف وسبعة والسكب وغيرها وكان البدو في الاردن وبلاد الشام يحتفظون باجود الخيول العربية ومن اهم صفات الخيل عند البدو والعارفين في هذا الشأن نوجزها بما يلي:
1- ان يكون الراس صغيرا
2- العينان الواسعتان ونقائهن
3- الاتزان عند الوقوف
4- جمال العنق وطوله
5- اتصال الارجل الامامية بالعنق يكون اقرب من البطن
6- اتساع الانف
7- مقدمة الراس جوفاء
8- الملمس الناعم
9- اتساع الصدر
10- طول الذيل
وامتاز البدو في الاردن بتسميات للخيل شبه مختلفة عن غيرهم من البدو فسموها بما يلي: سلايل الخيل او بيوتها او اصولها وهي:
1- الشويمة او الشويحة وشويحان وسميت لتوشحها بلون على صدرها او رقبتها واهتمت بها حتى تم اقتطاع ما يعادل 3000 دونم لحصان يقال له الشويحي وهو لذياب العدوان ليرعى بها في منطقة ابو نصير.
2- الحمدانيات وسميت لصاحبها الاول المسمى (حمدان الفهد).
3- الصقلاويات وهي من اروع واجمل الخيول ومنهم القدرانيات وسميت بذلك لأنهن يشربن الماء في القدور حيث جسم الصقلاوي يكاد ترى كل عضو منه على حدة.
4- الدغيرية وتمتاز بالقوة.
5-ام جنيب وسميت لضربه في جنبها ومنها جاءت هذا النوع من الخيل
6-الجلفة او الجلفان
7-الجربا
8-الزرقا
9-المعناقية وذلك لطول رقبتها
10-الطويسة او طويسان 
11-الاكحلية وهي من تكون على جوانب عينيها سواد ومنها كحيلة عجوز
12-انجيمة الصبح
13- العبية او عبيان لحفاظه على عباءة راكبه.
وتنظف بماء بزر الكتان 
وكان البدو في الاردن يحافظون على خيلهم كما يحافظون على ابنائهم واجود ما يقدم للخيل الجزر والسكر والحلاوة ويقوم بتنظيفها بماء بزر الكتان ليصبح لها لمعان..
ومن اشهر خيول الاردن التي انقرضت من الاردن فقرّس تسمى (النعيج) وكانت من خيل الوريكات العدوان اهدوها للوالي في دمشق نحو عام 1872م.
ومن اشهرها عند البدو في الاردن الحصان المسمى (المِصِن) وفرس تسمى (الصغيرة) وهي من خيل عشيرة المهداوي.
ومن خيل عشائر الحويطات المخلديات والحمدانيات واجدر ما يذكر ان امرأة من عشائر العمرو من الكرك توصي اهلها في الخيل فتقول:
يا عبني عقبة حيلون الخيل
ترى الضنا يهد الحيل
ومن خيل بني صخر اشهرها مربط بن حامد وابن فايز وابن زبن والحنيف وخسروا المعارك لحفاظهم على خيلهم وخلدوها عند موتها برسمها على الحجارة وكان الشيخ انهير اليحيا الخضير يرفض النزول عن فرسه الا عند النوم واشهر خيلهم فرس الشيخ سطام الفايز المسماة (موجه).
ومن خيل العدوان الطويسان وهو ملك لعبيد الهندي الوريكات والشويحيات وهي ملك لذياب الحمود والمخلديات للشيخ محمود الواكد الوريكات والاعزبات مُلك للشيخ محمد الصبح العساف واشهر خيل العدوان لنمر العدوان المسماة (النواخه) وفرس الشيخ سعد العزام الوريكات المسماة (الزرقا)..
ومن خيل البلقاوية العبية وهي ملك للشيخ سالم الفلاح الشاهين والدغيرية ملك لأبي وندي والحمدانية لأبو الغنم (عبدالمحسن) وحصان ابن حديد جلفان.
وعند عشائر عباد كان ابرز فرس عندهم اسمها غزالة وهي ملك كايد ابن ختلان وحصان شبيب ابو مهير.
الشيخ عبيد
يسقي الخيل بماء الورد تكريما 
وفي البادية الشمالية غلبت عليهم خيل الحمدانيات والاكحيلة وافضل من اكرم الخيل الشيخ عبيد الخبايبة العجرمي فعندما زاره الامير عبدالله الملك فيما بعد قام الشيخ عبيد وامر بأن تسقى خيل الامير عبدالله من ماء الورد وهذا ما حصل فأصبح مضرباً للمثل باكرام الخيل ومن اشهر خيلهم الفرس المسماة (الماحلة) ملك الشيخ سالم الشهوان فكان اهتمام البدو في الاردن كما سبق قوي جداً ووثيقا في الخيل بل اصبح البعض يتخذها نخوه له مثل اهل الفحيص فهم (صبيان الحصان) والجدير بالذكر ان الحصان في المرتفعات اسرع من الفرس والعكس غير صحيح, وفي السهل الفرس اسرع من الحصان وتوصيف الخيل يشمل الذكر والانثى وتحتاج لحوالي عام ونيف لتنجب فحين تنجب يسمون
المولود فلو اوفلوه وحين الفطام يسمونه مهر أو مهرة.
ولا يمكن ان يأتي الحصان امه كما ورد عند عدد كبير من العارفين لهذا الامر عام 1927 وتم ذكر ذلك في عدة مؤلفات مثل صهيل الصحراء لمؤلفه الجنرال دوماس وذكر ذلك ابو يوسف الاوزاعي.
وفي البادية الاردنية قديما كانت تتم المسابقات على الخيل وتسمى هذه السباقات عند البدو (الصابية) وحتى عهد الملك عبدالله المؤسس اقيمت هذه السباقات ومن اشهر الاماكن التي تقام بها السباقات سهل ماركا وسحاب وسهل حسبان.
واشهر الخيل التي فازت كانت ملك الشيخ محمود الواكد الوريكات وذلك عام 1950 والمسماة بالصقلاوية وفرس الشيخ سالم الرقاد وفرس الشيخ حديثة الخريشة.
وكان البدوي اذا مات كانت فرسه او حصانه الاصيل تسرع بالموت خلفه ورويت عن شهود عيان وكان البدو يتناسبون بالخيل وشرائها يتم بشروط وعادات فالاصيلة لا تشار أي لا تجرب ويقوم الشاري بسؤال اصحاب الفرس (فيقول وش بيت الفرس) فيجيب صاحبها بأصلها فاذا باعها واتفقوا فلصاحب الفرس الاصيل الطلب من نسلها وعلى الطرف الاخر القيام بذلك فيقول له لك الاولى او الثانية وعندالولادة يرسل المولود عند الفطام له ويقوم صاحب الفرس الذي باعها بتكريم المرسل بذبيحة تسمى ذبيحة التوريد وان ماتت المهرة عند الشاري اعتبر موتها قضاء وقدرا ولا يترتب على صاحب الفرس الاصلي التعويض.
يقول الشاعر البدوي في الخيل في الشراء والبيع
إشري الاصايل لا تهاب الفصايل
لو هن هزايل لا تغالي بالاثمان
تقاليد بيع الأصايل عند البدو 
وهناك تقاليد في بيع الفرس الاصلية نوجزها بما يلي عند البدو في الاردن:
1- صاحب الفرس عنده حجة باصالتها أوثلاثة شهود عدول 
2- يحضر الشاري وملء يده اليمنى قمحا ولا يسقط منه شيء.
3- يضع يده على ناصيتها أي ناصية الفرس ويقوم صاحب الفرس بوضع يده فوق يد الشاري اليمنى المليئة بالقمح بحضور جمهور 
4- يتفاضون وهم بهذه الوضعية حتى اذا اتفقوا يطعم الشاري الفرس من القمح ويتم البيع.
وهذا التقليد ما زال متبعا عند اهل الخيل الاصايل فشاهدته في اكثر من موقع وهو البيع الصحيح.
ولا تزال الخيل تحظى باهتمام البدو وغيرهم فيحسنون لها ويعزونها وهو تقليد استمد من الاسلام
وكما قال سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
(علموا أولادكم السباحة والرماية وركوب الخيل)
المصادر
1- اوراق شخصية لمقابلات عديدة مع اهل المعرفة والخيل 0
2- معلمة التراث الاردني (روكس العزيزي) جزء 04)
3- شعر عشائر البلقاء لعبدالله الشاهين
4- انساب الخيل لابن الكلبي تحقيق احمد زكي باشا
5- كتاب صهيل الصحراء لدوماس (فرنسي)
6- الخيم السود لمزيل (موسى الرويلي)

*

----------


## بسمه

انا كتييير بحب الخيل .. . . شكرا  كتير الك على هالموضوع دموع الغصون   :Cgiving:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *الضَبْحُ ~ شيء عجيب ورائع*


*

كتير عجبني الموضوع جد انا بحب الخيل مشكورة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات على المرور 
بتمنى الموضوع يفيد الجميع 
راق لي تواجد أرواحكن هنا 
ودي ويسبقه وردي

----------

